# Looking to buy a CD Player (not made in China)



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm looking to buy a CD Player to match my Silver faced Vintage Pioneer components.
I want something very basic looking, with Low THD (0.002%) or better, remote control and blue fluorscan, LED display. Something like the Cambridge Azur series.
My budget would be less than $300 on the used market.

What's out there ?

Here's what my system looks like:

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

Honestly if you want to pick up a cheap yet GOOD CD player look at used Pioneer Elite DV47 or 59 DVD players on Audiogon. Can be had for less than $100 and they have always impressed me as an analog player.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Honestly if you want to pick up a cheap yet GOOD CD player look at used Pioneer Elite DV47 or 59 DVD players on Audiogon. Can be had for less than $100 and they have always impressed me as an analog player.


Both of these players have the Black Piano finish.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Arcam has some players that fit your bill. Audiogon is the place.


----------

